# Hit and Run Boat Accident on Lanier 6/18



## aragorn1 (Jun 19, 2012)

If anyone on here knows anything please contact GA DNR immediately.   I know my fellow fisherman may have seen or heard or might see or hear something regarding this incident.  I saw the story on FOX 5 news.  Check there for the details and please help bring the culprits to justice if you know anything.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 19, 2012)

8 yr old dead and a 13 yr old missing...Hopefully someone knows something and will report it or the ones that did this will turn their selves in.


http://www.ajc.com/news/gwinnett/1-c...1-1460391.html


----------



## jsimages (Jun 19, 2012)

prayers go out to the families and lets pray that the other boat involved comes forward or they find out who it is. sad ordeal


----------



## ja88red (Jun 19, 2012)

I know they have located the boat that left


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2012)

prayer sent for the families.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 19, 2012)

it appears the driver of the pontoon was BUI .  Could be the fishing boat driver, not clear. 
http://www.cbsatlanta.com/


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2012)

Prayers for the families involved.

It sounds to me like alchohol may have been involved with the hit and run boater, most straight thinking people don't leave an accident that was an "accident".


With that said, I don't think that anchor lights only are that safe at night. They can sometimes be confused with being farther away than they really are or even be thought to be on the shore at a house. If a person is standing in front of the anchor light they may not even be seen at all.

Edit*** just read sinclairs posted link.... It's possible the second boat sank and didn't actually "run from scene".


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jun 19, 2012)

Just read the AJC that the driver of the "speed boat" was the one arrested.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 19, 2012)

Terrible!!!!

So so sad......prayers sent up for the family!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2012)

> At a 10 a.m. news conference Tuesday, DNR officials announced the arrest of Paul J. Bennett in connection with the crash. Bennett faces a charge of boating under the influence; the DNR says more charges are possible, including homicide by vessel and failing to give aid.



http://www.11alive.com/rss/article/...till-missing-in-deadly-Lake-Lanier-boat-crash


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2012)

Please don’t think I am trying to hijack this thread at all but this story hit so close to home. 
When I was a kid we camped on West Point and would take boat rides at night in my uncle’s boat. One night we got hit by another boat and it flipped us (one life jacket in the boat) I can remember being passed from person to person as everyone was trying to tread water. Campers from across the lake could hear us and they came out and pulled us out of the water. No life’s lost that night (Thank you God) but the memory is stuck in my head.


----------



## DrewDennis (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope the jerk gets the death penalty....but our messed up legal system will let him walk.  Makes me sick to think how little regard for others safety people have.


----------



## brianj (Jun 19, 2012)

What a tradgedy.  Prayers to the families...


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Jun 19, 2012)

*Boating Accident*

I'm always touched when something like this accident happens and especially when it involves children.

In this case, it hits very close to home since we are good friends with everyone who was on the pontoon boat that was hit by the drunk boater last night.  They go to our church and we usually sit just a few seats away from them.  They are all wonderful people and great families. 

The parents of the two boys who were killed own and operate along with other family members The Grass Shack on Holiday Road which goes out to Lake Lanier Islands.  In fact, I bought my boat from this guy.  

So far, they have not found the 13 year old boy's body.  I pray that they do..... Not finding the body would make this tragedy even worse.

I know that they would appreciate your prayers.

It is at times like this that faith in the Lord Jesus Christ becomes such a rock to cling too and gives us hope and support.  I personally believe in life after death and in the resurrection of all men and women through the atonement of Jesus Christ and that these heart broken parents will see and embrace their two beautiful little boys again.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jun 19, 2012)

Poor Poor Fisherman said:


> I'm always touched when something like this accident happens and especially when it involves children.
> 
> In this case, it hits very close to home since we are good friends with everyone who was on the pontoon boat that was hit by the drunk boater last night.  They go to our church and we usually sit just a few seats away from them.  They are all wonderful people and great families.
> 
> ...



OMG !!!!! It this Mike's kids ??? This is one of the nicest family's I have ever met. Prayers anf Thoughts for their family.......


----------



## Louie B (Jun 19, 2012)

Hard to read   I also bought my boat from Mike, super good guy and I'll be praying for them as well.


----------



## fishhawk1000 (Jun 19, 2012)

My heart felt prayers go out to the family. As a dad, just celebrating Father's day, my heart is broken for this family. I too have a son who loves to be on the water. Life is precious and never take it for granted!!


----------



## Todd71673 (Jun 19, 2012)

I feel for them too. I heard 9 kids and 4 adults on that boat, could have been much worst. Ya think they were fishig or just cruising?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 19, 2012)

Prayers for the family.
on another note, a bass boat running full tilt would have cut that pontoon in half if hit head on. Had to be a glancing corner hit from the pontoon photos. 
No one drunk sober or other has any business running over 35 after dark. Even on a clear night with absolute perfect knowledge of the waterway.


----------



## chad smith (Jun 19, 2012)

That is such a tragedy!!! Especially when children are involved!!!! I hope that scum that did the hit and run gets the maximum punishment!!!!! Maybe he will become big Eds girlfriend in the pin! 
Prisoners don't take lightly to others that come in  that has harmed children!!!!! Prayers sent to the families, I don't know what I would do if those were my children!
   I just have one question! Did the children have on life vests?


----------



## Todd71673 (Jun 19, 2012)

Chad from what I saw in the press conference, the 9 yo had a pfd on but the missing boy didn't. Sounds like the pontoon boater was adhering to the laws.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 19, 2012)

Prayer sent for the family


----------



## Greenhorne (Jun 19, 2012)

Prayers go out to the families involved..What a SAD SAD story.......


----------



## JKnieper (Jun 19, 2012)

Prayers go out for the victims and the families involved.  Lives taken and even more lives forever impacted by the senseless act of one individual.  I will also pray for the perp's family as I know their lives will be forever impacted through no fault of their own.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 19, 2012)

1st of all Prayers go out to the family and friends. I have seen drunks destoring families for years and they still are. Now dont take me wrong, I love a cold beer or  a Jack and coke.  Drinking and driving should not be aloud. 
1980 I had a drunk hit me head on, lucky my date and me werent hurt bad. He trashed his car and climb out run off, when he was found he was drunk and still drinking. This was his 3rd DUI and hit & run. When he when front of the Judge he had 7 DUI & 6 h&r. 7th he broke his leg so he couldnt run away. The judge sentence him to 6 mos prison time lost his lisence  for 2 yrs. He had no lisence when he hit 2nd person.  I know I guy would was BUI and just because who his dad was he got off. Lucky he didnt hurt anyone.  But drunks get no punishment to me. I will give 1 time as long has you havent hurt anyone or had wreck because of it. But more than 2 you need to be hammered.


----------



## littlejon (Jun 19, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> 1st of all Prayers go out to the family and friends. I have seen drunks destoring families for years and they still are. Now dont take me wrong, I love a cold beer or  a Jack and coke.  Drinking and driving should not be aloud.
> 1980 I had a drunk hit me head on, lucky my date and me werent hurt bad. He trashed his car and climb out run off, when he was found he was drunk and still drinking. This was his 3rd DUI and hit & run. When he when front of the Judge he had 7 DUI & 6 h&r. 7th he broke his leg so he couldnt run away. The judge sentence him to 6 mos prison time lost his lisence  for 2 yrs. He had no lisence when he hit 2nd person.  I know I guy would was BUI and just because who his dad was he got off. Lucky he didnt hurt anyone.  But drunks get no punishment to me. I will give 1 time as long has you havent hurt anyone or had wreck because of it. But more than 2 you need to be hammered.



I have ZERO tolerance for this kind of behavior. I have two kids in college and for any reason they get a DUI they will sit in jail. They know that very clearly. How many people have to be hurt or killed before this country realizes that alcohol and driving, cars or boats just don't mix. Would you give someone one break if your love one was killed, not me! The consequences is just too great to give someone a chance or two if they don't hurt someone or cause a wreck


----------



## Cy Grajcar (Jun 19, 2012)

Prayer sent!  Crazy for sure!!!!  Very sad to see.


----------



## centerc (Jun 19, 2012)

I hate to say it but I think lakes need speed limits after dusk it would suck in tournaments but the extra speed and dark is a bad mix


----------



## Showman (Jun 19, 2012)

Prayer's for the family and the victims.  Why do people think that just because they are on the water, they have to drink?  My boat is booze free.  I hope that the man they arrested has a long long time to reflect on what he has done (along with the 2 passengers he had on board with him-all drunk).  The news report shown on WALB 10 showed both boats.  The Pontoon looked like it took the hit on the Starboard Bow and the offending boat did not seem too damaged (Bay Boat).


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought my boat from Mike as well. This is terrible news and my thoughts and prayers are with the family. 

Be careful out there Lanier can be a very dangourus place at times especially at night.


----------



## Jeff Blair (Jun 19, 2012)

They are great guys up there at Grass Shack. Mike always takes care of me. Could not imagine how they feel. Praying for the whole family. Saw earlier where the guy got bailed out on a $5000 bond.  Why is he out of jail??


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff Blair said:


> They are great guys up there at Grass Shack. Mike always takes care of me. Could not imagine how they feel. Praying for the whole family. Saw earlier where the guy got bailed out on a $5000 bond.  Why is he out of jail??



Because they have only charged him with BUI for now, but  2 manslaughter charges will be filed when they find the other child????


----------



## Dirk (Jun 19, 2012)

My prayer's out for this family... I can't imagine how they must feel, and I hope the Lord will give them strength to get through this tragedy.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 19, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> 1st of all Prayers go out to the family and friends. I have seen drunks destoring families for years and they still are. Now dont take me wrong, I love a cold beer or  a Jack and coke.  Drinking and driving should not be aloud.
> 1980 I had a drunk hit me head on, lucky my date and me werent hurt bad. He trashed his car and climb out run off, when he was found he was drunk and still drinking. This was his 3rd DUI and hit & run. When he when front of the Judge he had 7 DUI & 6 h&r. 7th he broke his leg so he couldnt run away. The judge sentence him to 6 mos prison time lost his lisence  for 2 yrs. He had no lisence when he hit 2nd person.  I know I guy would was BUI and just because who his dad was he got off. Lucky he didnt hurt anyone.  But drunks get no punishment to me. I will give 1 time as long has you havent hurt anyone or had wreck because of it. But more than 2 you need to be hammered.[/QUOTE]
> 
> LittleJohn that is what I was saying. But you hurt someone or Kill them then you should hang.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff Blair said:


> They are great guys up there at Grass Shack. Mike always takes care of me. Could not imagine how they feel. Praying for the whole family. Saw earlier where the guy got bailed out on a $5000 bond.  Why is he out of jail??[/QUOTE]
> 
> Because some judge let him.


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Jun 19, 2012)

*Sad deal!!!!*

This whole deal is horrific! The Prince family needs our prayers and support. Todays search yielded nothing even though these guys worked their tails off. As you can see from my trails I covered a ton of water. DNR and Hall County did as well. Then the Hall County divers dove in an area where an eye witness marked a waypoint last night after witnessing the ordeal. These divers are unreal diving to 110 feet today where the temps are in the mid to upper 40's and visibility to maybe 4 feet at best. Tomorrow it resumes so thoughts and prayers requested. Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jun 19, 2012)

This is awful. Mike and I were childhood friends and while I haven't seen him in forever, my heart is broke. Awful.


----------



## fishingmcginnis91 (Jun 19, 2012)

I believe my sister and I saw the family on the pontoon last night before the accident pulling a tube near shoal creek having a blast. very unfortunate how a night can turn from excellent to horrific in a matter of hours. we went out tonight to help scan the shores and put the sidescan to real use.. unfortunately with zero luck. prayers sent for the families involved.


----------



## fburris (Jun 20, 2012)

centerc said:


> i hate to say it but i think lakes need speed limits after dusk it would suck in tournaments but the extra speed and dark is a bad mix



x2......


----------



## fishingguy61 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sad to hear it was Mike's family. Did not know him personally but talked to him several times at the Grass Shack.

Looking at the footage, I'm puzzled. Where at Shoal Creek is the water 100 feet deep? And where is that staging area? I can't recognize it.


----------



## JoeKue (Jun 20, 2012)

fishingguy61 said:


> Sad to hear it was Mike's family. Did not know him personally but talked to him several times at the Grass Shack.
> 
> Looking at the footage, I'm puzzled. Where at Shoal Creek is the water 100 feet deep? And where is that staging area? I can't recognize it.




It is at the mouth of shoal creek, http://www.sam.usace.army.mil/lanier/navigation/Grid_01.pdf    there you will find water depths of 100ft or more.    the staging area if you look on the navigation grid is at Gwinnett Park..


----------



## the_great_white (Jun 20, 2012)

that's just tragic.......


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Prayers sent*

Beer and boats  never mix guy's.

            Even one is to many.

                   fryaddy40


----------



## Pauley (Jun 20, 2012)

I saw the search team out on the lake today.  The news has not reported anything new.  Does anyone know if anything was found today?  My thoughts and prayers are with the family, what a tragedy.


----------



## brett30030 (Jun 20, 2012)

Even more reason to wear a pdf especially after dark!


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 20, 2012)

fishingmcginnis91 said:


> I believe my sister and I saw the family on the pontoon last night before the accident pulling a tube near shoal creek having a blast. very unfortunate how a night can turn from excellent to horrific in a matter of hours. we went out tonight to help scan the shores and put the sidescan to real use.. unfortunately with zero luck. prayers sent for the families involved.



This is so very sad.  We were on Lanier Sat & Sun and beached for much of the time..  (I dont fish it on the weekends)  We think we saw the pontoon come into the cove we were beached and swimming in.  There was a guy that stood out on the front deck throwing a spinning reel while all the others were just hanging out, playing, swimming and sunning.  Maybe this was Mike?  Not sure but I feel terrible for the quite that has silenced all their laughter Sunday night.

I know that you mention above you think you saw them as well..towing someone that night. FYI y'all, Its against the law to pull a skier or pull a tube after sun set.  I know this all too well.  I got a ticket several years ago for doing it..and the sun had just set.  Be careful out there.
I pray the recovery team finds the boy and my thoughts are with all the families affected by this accident.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Jun 21, 2012)

JoeKue said:


> It is at the mouth of shoal creek, http://www.sam.usace.army.mil/lanier/navigation/Grid_01.pdf    there you will find water depths of 100ft or more.    the staging area if you look on the navigation grid is at Gwinnett Park..



Thanks. I was out fishing this morning. Put in at the Shoal Creek boat ramp and went out to the left and then toward the main lake. Did not know all that area was part of Shoal Creek. Saw the search party of 3 similar-looking boats and one larger sheriff's boat. They were all huddled in a bunch around 9 am, probably talking strategy. Noted on my fish finder that it was indeed 100 feet or more in that area.

As I headed back toward the boat ramp, ran into an older gentleman out fishing in his Jon boat. We had a good talk about fishing, boats, etc. It was then he explained to me how large Shoal Creek actually is. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## aragorn1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Continued prayers for the family and all the workers hoping that they will be able to find the missing boy's body.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 23, 2012)

I talked to my buddy on Hall Co Sheriffs Dept Dive Team this morning and still no luck. Myself and my wife have, and will continue to, pray for this family to get through this tragedy...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 23, 2012)

Everyone I know is still praying for the family and the ones that are searching.


----------



## Showman (Jun 24, 2012)

I saw on the local news last night that this is now a recovery and also that the BUI has not been up-graded to a murder charge.  I sure hope that the family can get through this and I know they have lots of friends and family to help them.  

PLEASE, if you are going to operate a vehicle of any type, stay away from drinking.  There are too many of these incidents happening lately, too many lives being ended, too many injuries.


----------



## geaux-fish (Jun 26, 2012)

My prayers go out to the family's and the ones lost, terrible event.
So to all those who use fishing and boating as a reason to booze it up, time to grow a brain or get off the water. I have been out with friends who had a terrible day because someone forgot the beer................................................really?


----------



## fisherman012 (Jun 26, 2012)

They are one step closer!  Dogs alerted on an area in the water!  I sure hope they can dial in on the area and find the boy!
http://wap.wsbtv.com/wap/news/text....1&ith=0&title=Local+News&headtitle=Local+News


----------



## aragorn1 (Jun 26, 2012)

fisherman012 said:


> They are one step closer!  Dogs alerted on an area in the water!  I sure hope they can dial in on the area and find the boy!
> http://wap.wsbtv.com/wap/news/text....1&ith=0&title=Local+News&headtitle=Local+News



x2!!


----------



## GADAWGS (Jun 26, 2012)

I spoke to one of the crews yesterday. The water is very deep, and the thermoclines make it very difficult. He mentioned that the cadaver dogs had alerted yesterday, hopefully now that they have alerted in the same spot, something positive will finally happen. I couldnt even begin to imagine what that family is going through, and pray I never will. Thoughts and prayers are with the Prince family


----------



## DrewDennis (Jun 27, 2012)

WSB News just reported that they found Griffins body just after 6pm today in over 100 feet of water, about 300 feet from the accident site.  Glad the family will finally get some peace.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Jun 27, 2012)

DrewDennis said:


> WSB News just reported that they found Griffins body just after 6pm today in over 100 feet of water, about 300 feet from the accident site.  Glad the family will finally get some peace.



Best news I've heard all day!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2012)

That is awesome! I've been hoping and praying for this for 8 days now.


----------



## DrewDennis (Jun 27, 2012)

Kudos to all the agencies involved for not giving up the search!!


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 27, 2012)

Im glad they found him. I hate it for the family.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jun 27, 2012)

I applaud each and every person that helped in the efforts.  That is such good news for the family.  May Griffin rest in peace.


----------



## ja88red (Jun 27, 2012)

it has been some long hours for them and glad he is finally home


----------



## brett30030 (Jun 27, 2012)

That is probably as best news the family could expect. I hope that the person responsible for this gets a bill for the cost of the search and recovery on top of the charges that he faces.


----------



## fd1228 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am not a diver, but I have helped on other similar situations.  My heart goes out to the family.  Let this be another reminder to be careful on the water and watch for other idiots on the water.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jun 27, 2012)

Prayers go out to the family, hope they finally get some closure.


----------



## aragorn1 (Jun 27, 2012)

To God be the Glory for bringing the boy home and working through the numerous hands that helped make this happen.  May both boys rest in peace and may God continue to comfort the family in this time of loss.


----------



## angler557 (Jun 28, 2012)

aragorn1 said:


> To God be the Glory for bringing the boy home and working through the numerous hands that helped make this happen.  May both boys rest in peace and may God continue to comfort the family in this time of loss.




+1 


Well said.


----------



## angler557 (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is a follow up story to this incident>

Georgia law enforcement agencies are joining forces with the state Department of Natural Resources in an effort to crack down on drunken boating on the Atlanta area's Lake Lanier, where two boys were recently killed in an alleged drunk boating hit-and-run accident.

The Boating Safety Initiative will combine resources from Gwinnet County Police Department and the Georgia DNR’s Wildlife Resources Division to deal with the problem of boating under the influence on Lake Lanier, according to information on the Lake Lanier website.

The push comes after a pontoon was hit last month by a boat operated by a man charged with operating under the influence, killing 9- and 13-year-old brothers.

Another case on Lake Lanier in April left one dead and another seriously injured.  As a result of that accident, Georgia DNR charged Steven Brent Parker, 32, with homicide by vessel, serious injury by vessel — both felonies — BUI and reckless operation of a vessel.

Conviction on both felony counts carries maximum sentences of up to 20 years in prison. According to a DNR release, Parker was operating a ski boat that collided with a pontoon before midnight April 21.

“With limited budgets and personnel numbers, our two agencies have created an innovative way to increase the number of patrol boats and law enforcement officers on Lake Lanier,” said Col. Eddie Henderson of the Georgia DNR. “Police officers will be paired with rangers in DNR patrol boats. This will allow us to put more boats on the water year-round for high-traffic weekends, holidays and special events.”


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Praying for the family tonight.


----------



## littlejon (Nov 14, 2013)

What a slap in the face to that family. It just makes me sick,  I don't get it


----------



## jwf2506 (Nov 14, 2013)

what was the verdict?


----------



## jwoody79 (Nov 14, 2013)

2.5 years in prison for BUI and for breaking other boating laws, no homicide charges at all! R I D I C U L O U S!!!!!!!!!!!! I really feel bad for that family, they lost 2 kids because of this and all the guy gets is a short time in jail, very shocked and saddened! Prayers for the family


----------



## ja88red (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like the jury was drunk when they made that verdict. Simply outrageous


----------



## jwf2506 (Nov 14, 2013)

So in less than two years he will be back on lanier most likely drinking and having a big ol' time and this family will never see their children again in this life anyway WOW! this is country is failing the people fast


----------



## fishingguy61 (Nov 14, 2013)

Would love to hear the details on THAT verdict! Probably will do less that the 2.5 for time served. I thought he'd get a minimum of 10 years for something like that.


----------



## striper sniper (Nov 14, 2013)

All we can hope for now is that inmates will make him pay. Cant believe the verdict. I dont think the judge was expecting that either.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 14, 2013)

littlejon said:


> What a slap in the face to that family. It just makes me sick,  I don't get it



Me neither.

He's boating drunk, but he didn't cause the death of those two little boys.


----------



## ArkansasBowhunter (Nov 15, 2013)

Disappointed the jury couldn't agree on manslaughter verdict and that the judge would hand down such a minimal sentence.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 15, 2013)

My guess is that the defense focused on the boys not wearing PFDs. I can't see any other way the perp gets off so lightly.


----------



## thetrillionaire (Nov 15, 2013)

May he rot in h-e double hockey sticks....


----------



## oops1 (Nov 15, 2013)

That's unreal!! So sad for the family.


----------



## Electricman (Nov 15, 2013)

I was shocked myself, although I don't know all of the details of the case, it seems pretty cut and dry to me. Drunk guy hits boat, 2 children die as a result of drunk guy hitting boat, what other technical details would change the basic facts? Our justice system has become a joke. Maybe we should blame the parents for being in his way or blame the lake for drowning them, anybody but the person at fault. Hopefully the family has some kinfolk or undesireable friends that will be locked up with him.


----------



## specialk (Nov 15, 2013)

By Alexis Stevens

 The Atlanta Journal-Constitution 


The man who caused a fatal lake crash that killed two Gwinnett County brothers was acquitted of the homicide charges Thursday afternoon.

But Paul Bennett was found guilty of boating under the influence, reckless operation of a vessel, and failure to render aid in the crash that killed the Prince brothers in June 2012.

Bennett, 45, of Cumming, was sentenced to 30 months in prison, followed by 18 months on probation and 400 hours of community service. He has no more boating privileges in Georgia and must undergo drug and alcohol evaluations, a Hall County judge ruled.

Bennett was led out of the courtroom in handcuffs Thursday evening following the sentencing.

Bennett was accused of driving drunk when his boat collided with a pontoon boat on Lake Lanier around 10:30 p.m. on June 18, 2012. The Prince family of five was among 13 people on the pontoon at the time of the crash, which sent the two youngest Prince brothers, Jake, 9, and Griffin, 13, into the dark lake.

After the boats collided, the oldest Prince brother, Ryan, jumped into the lake and pulled Jake from the water, but Jake could not be revived. It would be nine days before divers located Griffin’s body, 113 feet under water.

Bennett was arrested the day after the fatal crash and charged with boating under the influence. Several weeks later, charges against Bennett were upgraded to include homicide by vessel, failure to render aid and reckless operation of a vessel.

Tara and Mike Prince each testified during the trial, but Bennett did not. In Wednesday’s closing arguments, Bennett’s attorneys called the collision an accident.

_Eleven jurors reached the decision after the 12th juror was removed Thursday for allegedly looking online for details in the case.

“You should not consult dictionaries, reference materials, search the Internet websites or blogs,” a Hall County judge told the remaining jurors in the case._
The judge asked Bennett if he agreed to having 11 jurors decide the case. Bennett said yes.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Nov 15, 2013)

rayjay said:


> My guess is that the defense focused on the boys not wearing PFDs. I can't see any other way the perp gets off so lightly.



Gotta be something like that. During the post-trial interview, the defendant's lawyer said something to the effect of, "The boating laws are very clear..." I have to assume that Bennett wasn't convicted of homicide by vessel due to lax boating laws or that criminal intent needs to be shown to convict someone of homicide by vessel.

Either way, the law needs to be changed so that such recklessness, especially resulting in death(s), will be enough to jail someone for an appropriate length of time.


----------



## speechless33759 (Nov 15, 2013)

I hope the parents will take this to civil court and get what they can for compensation. Terrible news for the family.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 15, 2013)

fishingguy61 said:


> Either way, the law needs to be changed so that such recklessness, especially resulting in death(s), will be enough to jail someone for an appropriate length of time.



It doesn't mtter how you write the law, youstill need to have 12 (or 11) people return a verdict of guilty.


----------



## fishmonger (Nov 16, 2013)

ArkansasBowhunter said:


> Disappointed the jury couldn't agree on manslaughter verdict and that the judge would hand down such a minimal sentence.



This is right. He did not commit murder, even as awful as what he did do is. You can't convict based only emotion. A manslaughter charge would have been provable and sent him away for much longer, that is the prosecuters fault, not the jury.

FM


----------



## ArkansasBowhunter (Nov 16, 2013)

The judge should have advised/ruled that the jury could hand down a lesser charge than murder (manslaughter) and this fool would have gotten more time behind bars.  

I know some states allow for this, not sure if GA does.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 16, 2013)

fishmonger said:


> This is right. He did not commit murder, even as awful as what he did do is. You can't convict based only emotion. A manslaughter charge would have been provable and sent him away for much longer, that is the prosecuters fault, not the jury.
> 
> FM





ArkansasBowhunter said:


> The judge should have advised/ruled that the jury could hand down a lesser charge than murder (manslaughter) and this fool would have gotten more time behind bars.
> 
> I know some states allow for this, not sure if GA does.




He was charged with the least degree of felony manslaughter Georgia has -- the boating version of vehicular homicide.  He wasn't charged with murder at trial.

The only lower degree of homicide/manslaughter is a misdemeanor and has the same penalty as BUI.


----------

